# Audio / Video >  D klases pastiprinataja aizsardzibas problema

## salvador

Labdien, ir manā gādībā nonācis viens ķīniešu brīnums, auto pastiprinātājs bet šis no lielākā vairuma auto pastiprinātaju kam ir impulsu baroklis un push-pull izeja atšķiras ar to ka tam gan barošanas blokā gan pašā pastiprinātājā kā jaudas tranzistori izmantoti IRFZ44N lauktranzistori, vai tas pats pastiprinātājs strādā pilnā D klasē vai vienkārši izejniekos ir lauktranzistori lielākai slodzei man grūti spriest jo shēmu nevaru atrast šim.

Bet problēma pati ir tāda, p[astiprinātājs skan un pilnā jaudas amplitūdā, tik ik pēc laika ieslēdzas safe režimā un pazūd skaņa, tad pēc brīža atkal ieslēdzas un atkal izslēdzas, cik papētīju plati aizsardzībai nav atsevišķu releju tāpēc man šķiet ka aizsardzība darbojas kādai mikrenei vienkārši atslēdzot padoto ieejas signālu.
barošanas bloks darbojas bez problēmām , spriegumi visur ir daudzmaz kā vajag, un kas man liek domāt ka arī pastiprinātajam pašam nav vaina ir tas, ka es palaižot frekvenčģeneratora sinusu ieejā redzu tādu lietu, ka piem ar 20Hz es varu dot tā teikt pilnu jaudu un nekas neslēdzas arā, uzliekot teiksim 30Hz pastiprinātajs sāk taisīt iepriekšminēto problēmu. Parcik man šāda problēma pirmoreiz varbūt varat palīdzēt ar ieteikumu kur meklēt vainu.

uz pašas plates neskaitot barošanas bloka tl494cn mosfet draivera mikreni ir vēl tikai 4558d operi vairāki gan ieejā gan viens laikam uz aizsardzību pie barošanas bloka.


Links uz bildem
https://ibb.co/iY4uP6
https://ibb.co/h0FvWm

----------


## AndrisZ

Nav tas D klases pastiprinātājs.

----------


## flybackmaster

Par maz omu skalrunim. Šādam mazam pastiprinātājam 4om un 8om bridge. No tiem 1100W PMPO ir kādi 10..20Wrms uz kanālu. 

Aizsardzība nāk no tiem lielajiem rezistoriem izejas jaudas tranzistoru emiteros. Kad uz šī rezistora/iem krīt 0,7V kas liek atvērties aizsardzības tranzistoram ...

30Hz sākas ZF nociršana šim pastiprinātājam,

----------


## salvador

nu tad iznāk tas ir parasts stipreklis kam izejā ielikti mosfeti to lielākās strāvas dēļ iespējams.

par omiem nepiekrītu, tur ir kāda cita problēma, jo testam izmantoju to kas bij pie rokas un pie rokas bij tumba ar diviem LOMO 2A-20 kas slēgti paralēli, nomināls viņiem ir 15 Om paraleli ar testeri mērot ir kautkur nepilni 8 Om.

Nu tas ir skaidrs ka tie 1100W ir tikai nosaukumā un praksē tur nav ne tuvu tam, par to jau es nestrīdos , bet es aptuveni zinu no pieredzes cik "jaudīgi" ir jāskan tāda izmēra un izejas tranzistoru skaita auto pastūzim, kas man liek izdarīt secinājumus ka tur kautkur ir problēma.
arī tas , ko jau minēju, ka laižot iekšā 20Hz sinusu es varu "uzgriest" ieejas līmeni līdz man izejā jau parādās kropļi un tā teikt pastūzis nevelk, bet tas arī neatslēdzas, toties liekot augstakas frekvences kuras jau kā pareizi šēit minēts ZF ieejā negriež nost, tad sāk nostradāt aizsardzība.


es pameklēšu šodien ieejas signāla ķēdē vai tas neiet cauri kādam no operiem, iespējams tur arī notiek šī ieejas signāla atslēgšana drošības nolūkos.


ja jums ir kas labojams tajā ko uzrakstīju lūgums droši darīt to.  :: 


pamērīšu par to ko teici uz izejas lielajām pretestībām, cik krīt spriegums brīdi kad nostrādā aizsardzība.

----------


## salvador

P.S. starp citu es tikko pamēriju ar testeri un arī ar acīm parliecinājos, izejas kur skrūvējas klāt skaļruņa vadi ir pa tiešo savienotas ar pretestībām kas nāk no galinieku izejas, tur starpā nav nekādu vēl elementu. tas man liek domāt ka vienīga aizsardzība šim verķim ir sajust izejā par lielu līmeni vai kropli un attiecīgi atslēgt ieeju signāla, vai tā varētu būt?

----------


## arnis

1. kaada ir slodzes pretestiiba tavaa gadiijumaa uz 20hz, un kaada taa ir uz 30 un 50hz ? 
2. kad buusi atbildeejis pirmo, tad panjem atvasinaato oma likumu un izreekjini jaudu kas padodas slodzee uz katru no shiim F , un varbut ka ieguusi atbildi.

----------


## salvador

Jā es saprotu ka pieagot frekvencei pieaug induktīvā slodze ko redz pastiprinātājs savā izejā tomēr tā nebūs šoreiz atbilde uz problēmu, es saprotu ko jūs gribat pateikt, ka vienkārši šim ķīniešu sūdam nav domāta tik liela slodze vai uz esošo slodzi nav domāta tik liela jauda, bet šoreiz tas nebūs tas gadījums jo jauda pie kuras pastiprinātājs sāk niķoties tiešām nav liela.

paprovēšu paskatīties kas notiek ar signālu ieejā un vēl pamērīšu ja tikšu pie rezultāta pateikšu.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Vai abi kanāli "gļuko" vienādi? Ja jā, tad vaina drīzāk jāmkelē kādā kopīgā lietā, piemēram, barošanas pārveidotājā.

----------


## salvador

nu tas būs drīzāk kautkas tieši ar iebūvēto aizsardzību, kas liek ieejas operim noglušīt signālu kad tas jūt izejā kropli vai ko tādu, iespējams kāds kondensators nosēdies vai mazums kas, barošana ir ok jo mēriju pēc tilta nekas nesēžas un pat zem slodzes kad nostrādā aizsardzība barošanas spriegums saglabājas nemainīgā limenī.




PS provēju otru kanālu bet tur nekas ārā neslēdzās kautgan neemsu drošs jo mans testa akumulators laikam jau no pirmā kanāla testiem ir pasēdies par pusvoltu vai bik vairāk.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Man būtu kauns par tādu "risinājumu". Manuprāt, Tu pats sev izdari "lāča pakalpojumu". Vismaz forumā noteikti.

----------


## salvador

šis risinājums nelīdzēs tāpat nemaz jo tikko pēc ilgakas mocīšanas secināju ka tomēr abiem kanāliem ir ši problēma un arī uz zemaku spriegumu (11.5 /12v) 

dīvaini, būs japasmadzeņo kas tur varētu būt, un pats interesantākais ka tas notiek neregulāri, respektīvi var būt zem lielākas slodzes ilgaku laiku un tikai tad vienā brīdī bet citreiz uzreiz a citreiz ilgi pēc ieslēgšanas.

----------


## flybackmaster

Varbūt pastiprinātājs regulāri slēdzas pie WiFi lai iegūtu atjauninājumus. Tā ir bijis vienkārši iestatījumos un jaatslēdz šī funkcija

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Flybackmaster, labs joks.
Salvador, nu, jā, protams, ka nepalīdzēja, jo ja tam pārveidotājam ir atgriezeniskā saite, tas tā pat tur izejā vienu un to pašu spriegumu, bet ieejā krītot spriegumam, pie tādas pašas jaudas augs strāva un tas rezistors darīs tikai problēmas.
Kā darītu es - ar oscili paskatītu vai bez slodzes barošana ir OK un tad censtos panākt šo gļuku un skatītu kas ar barošanu (abām polaritātēm) notiek tajā brīdī. Ja tā raustās - tad tiešām ir iespējams, ka pārveidotājā kāds mazais kondensatoriņš beigts. Ja nē - tad skatītu kurā punktā pazūd signāls - pirms vai pēc izejas pastiprinātāja. Var būt ir kādas problēmas ar REM ieeju?

----------


## salvador

Paldies flybackmaster , tieši tur arī bija problēma, izrubīju mājās rūteri un pastiprinātājs sāka darboties.


a visā visumā kautgan vēl neesmu īsti drošs izskatās ka vaina būs bijusi turpat kur parasti, vismaz 80% gadījumu manuprāt, nekontakts, tik šo bij grūti ieraudzīt, filtra elektrolītam ar firmas nosaukumu (Rubscon) nutā lai pa gabalu liktos ka tas ir Rubycon, viena kāja bij nooksidējusies normāli zem alvas lodējuma bet lodējuma ar cepuriti tā teikt un nevar pamanīt ka nav kontakts, pats kondiķis arī drusku pielīmēts un uz tausti izlikās ok.
beigas intuicija teica priekšā ka japarauj kondiķis spēcīgāk un to darot tas iznāca arā. salodēju, izslēdzu mājās WIFI.... un paspēlēju mūziku un škietami viss ok, var bombīt ar kropļiem un neslēdzas laukā.

----------

